# Skimmer Skiffs



## david_saito (Sep 6, 2014)

Great little boats for the money. Also check out salt marsh skiff.


----------



## 1gunner (Dec 29, 2014)

Skimmer is also about to introduce a '17 that looks promising.


----------



## david_saito (Sep 6, 2014)

Would be nice if they'd get on here and talk about it. I'd like to see what it's looking like


----------



## ODSkimmerSkiff (Jan 15, 2015)

I recently purchased on back in December, im happy with it so far. I haven't had too many opportunities to get into super skinny water with it. my setup has casting platform, poling platform and custom grab rail for the yeti 45. its powered by a 2015 Tohatsu 20 with power tilt and trim. it runs about 26 mph fully loaded down with 2 anglers. The owner of Skimmer Skiffs Bobby has me on call to take them out on test runs in mine because I live so close to his shop. if you have any questions or concerns feel free to ask. or if you want to test one out if your interested just shoot me a message


----------



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

I like them but when it's all said and done with a hull, decks, gunnel strips and poling platform you're looking at a price tag in the low 4,000s. Add on the cost of a trailer and engine and you're spending some serious dough.  I'm not willing to drop that, but a lot of other people are and they're happy with the boats.

When the previous owner introduced the boat in 2012 he was selling the hull, two decks and aluminum trailer for $2,800. Some say the quality has changed. I can see that to a certain extent.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> I like them but when it's all said and done with a hull, decks, gunnel strips and poling platform you're looking at a price tag in the low 4,000s. Add on the cost of a trailer and engine and you're spending some serious dough.  I'm not willing to drop that, but a lot of other people are and they're happy with the boats.
> 
> When the previous owner introduced the boat in 2012 he was selling the hull, two decks and aluminum trailer for $2,800. Some say the quality has changed.  I can see that to a certain extent.


A decent, not even close to over the top fishing kayak is $4k. To say $4k for a new everything boat is expensive is ludicrous imo. Just thinking of the cost of materials, not even considering the R&D in the mold and endless labor makes $4k not even seem worth building at that price


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

Skimmer skiff 146, Saltmarsh 1444v, Ankona SC16, Towee Calusa, Wingmaster Sandpiper 150, Gheenoe LT25, Riverhawk B60 Kingfisher, and Lagoon Sprint all have a BMT cost with a 20 hp around 8-10k with comparable options. Shop around and get the one for you. I don't mean to derail. I know you were asking about just one specific boat, but your initial post makes it seem like price is what got you looking a Skimmer (which seems to be a quality boat now-a-days). Lots of options for a similar price tag.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

A completely stock base model LT25 is 2600 dollars. That doesn't get you any front/rear decks or any options at all.  When the previous owner was selling those skimmers for 3k out the door it was a freakin' steal and I doubt he was making much money on it in the scheme of things.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

He just posted up in the commercial forum a few days ago.



> Would be nice if they'd get on here and talk about it. I'd like to see what it's looking like


----------



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

> > I like them but when it's all said and done with a hull, decks, gunnel strips and poling platform you're looking at a price tag in the low 4,000s. Add on the cost of a trailer and engine and you're spending some serious dough.  I'm not willing to drop that, but a lot of other people are and they're happy with the boats.
> >
> > When the previous owner introduced the boat in 2012 he was selling the hull, two decks and aluminum trailer for $2,800. Some say the quality has changed.  I can see that to a certain extent.
> 
> ...



I said I wouldn't pay for it, but others will. The mold is the exact same thing from the previous owner so there's no R&D involved with the new skimmer skiffs (old IPB 14). I've seen the exact same boat that was a 90's model online before. I'm sure the previous owner bought molds from somewhere.


----------



## crisslackwater (Nov 1, 2014)

Simple solution, don't buy it. Lots of people fish from shore or piers.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I personally would never even consider one of these skiffs. I checked them out with a buddy and was appalled when I saw the poor craftsmanship that goes into these skiffs. They don't look safe at all, I can't imagine they are even meeting coast guard requirements. Another buddy of mine had it, and hated it. You can't walk to the front of the skiff without having water come over the bow with that turned down nose, unless you are a child and weigh 100lbs or less. As someone who used to work at a shipyard, and several boat manufacturers, I'd advise to stay as far away from these skiffs as possible. 

There are other options that are far safer than these skiffs.

I'd look into other skiffs, such as the Custom Gheenoe NMZ, SaltMarsh 14, WingMaster, just to name a few. My personal choice of those three, I'd go with the SaltMarsh 14, as one of my buddies has one and it's a phenomenal little skiff. But you can't go wrong with a Gheenoe NMZ, especially when you're comparing it to this poor excuse of a skiff in the "Skimmer" or what ever name they are going to be calling it in a few months, as it seems to change hands often. 

And of course they can build them at $3300, when there is no concern for safety and structural integrity. 

At the end of the day, this is just my opinion. I checked out these skiffs when they first became "Skimmer Skiffs", and another buddy of mine had one when it was an IPB. Take it for what it's worth, I'm just stating why I personally would never step foot in one of these "boats". No offense to the new company that's building these boats, as I am sure they won't like my analysis of their skiffs, but when it comes to safety, it's definitely something that concerns me. If these new guys have truly fixed all the crap that went into these boats in the past, I ask them to prove it and post full thorough build photos of not one skiff, but multiple. Then, I will go back and access my opinion on the skiff. 

But until then, anyone interested in these skiffs, do yourself a favor and before you pull the trigger and buy one of these, head on over to SaltMarsh and Custom Gheenoe to base your own opinion on what a affordable skiff should look like. You'll see your money goes a long way when you buy a SaltMarsh, or a tricked out NMZ.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Just saying...


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

To each his own.

I have one- I bought a "factory blem" boat from Brad Ball when it was IPB. One of the first ones that popped out of the mold with a couple cosmetic imperfections. I added some flotation and other things, and at the end of the day, it is a great skiff. But I got it cheap.

Regarding what Paint It Black said, I can assure you that NOT ALL of them were built the same. I saw one that was horrendous,. Maybe his buddy got a Monday or Friday boat. I can tell you that I did not. Mine has minor cosmetic flaws but is a great shallow, backwater skiff on a budget. I have 4 boats, and this is my solo beater/user. I have been around boats for my whole life, USCG six pack, worked at boat yards, and the whole nine- there is a lot more out there that is way more sketchy than a skimmer. Just sayin.'

Now, with all that said- would I buy one from Skimmer as what they are today for the price they want? No. I would be in a "noe or a Salt Marsh. But that is just me. Enjoy the journey. 

YMMV

Good luck


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Paint it black,
You Truly do not have a clue about the construction, design, safety and well thought-out upgrades of this new Skimmer Skiff Bobby has implemented. You might have seen the older IPB skiff but, the only thing that is the same is the (mold) hull design. The new Skimmer Skiff has a full transome, front and rear decks with nidacore / glassed or has closed cell foam sheeting / fiberglassed decking, and alot more. These boats are made to order custom built, reasonabbly priced built boats. Bobby, constantly personnally compaires his quallity and workmanship to hellsbay and other leading manufactures. Bobby strives to improve the quallity of this little skiff. Unlike other boat builders, Bobby believes his name is on every boat he designs and builds for each customer which Safety is first and formost in his mind. I have seen him scrap a hull and not sell it because of quallity. He will not release a boat for sale if he thinks it has an issue.

I don't believe you as a person that doesn't own a boat manufacturing business, could truly understand what the cost of a new boat hull mold would be as well as the term "building secrets" mean, nor do I believe you have ever requested from other boat manufactures such as Anacona or Hells Bay to post their building technics for you or others to evaluate. 

They will lauph at you.

Bobby has taken old IPB 14 ft boats from the past, made some upgrades to the old IPB 14 ft boat that were built by the prevous owner and helped out the customer. He didn't have to do that. Go find a builder that will do that then you might have someone to compair to Bobby and his dedication to the perfection to this skiff. He has built 50 Plus of these little boats and they are shipped all across the country. I wish they would or could chime in. Others have and had complete Positive things to say about Bobby, his customer service, and the upgrades of the Skimmer Skiff, The quallity and custom designs he has implimented to fulfill the requests of the customer. Oh! I bet no other boat builder has changed their design to fit the requirments like Bobby has. Side steering console, Side mount for GPS/Fish finder ect... 

Yes, These are smaller skiffs and if a heavy person stands on the bow of this 14 ft boat, yes it is possible that water can and will come over the bow. That is why Bobby has built in drain plug, the whole boat has flotation foam (closed cell foam) and added alot more flotation foam from the prevous design. This is just common sense to me but, if the boat owner is following the vessel weight requirments and has life vests on board and is an average fisherman than he should be ok. But, all in all it is the boat owner's responcibility to operate the vessel in a safe manor. 

I believe you need to do some sole searching before you critisize a boat, a boat manufacture or quallity of this new Skimmer Skiff especilliy when you have not even come and talked to Bobby or even seen his construction personnally.

That sure is unprofessional or even dishonorable of you to mislead or critisize others about something or someone you have never even met or witnessed. Oh, thats right, you obviously worked for a boat building manufacture or even 2 and if you have you know that everyone does it a little different so, I guess that makes you a professional....


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

A Towee is a great safe boat so is Salt Marsh. But you buy a Towee for $4,999 then put a motor and push pole platform your at $12,000 to $14,000

I bought my boat for $6,500. Then New trailer, replaced the outboard then the wiring and the trolling motor....,

My point is there are no cheap skiffs or flats boats. If it's cheap it's either poorly made  needs repair or stolen

You are relegated to a nice ghenoo if a new one is to much for your budget then look for a used one

Just sayen


----------



## Mattcorrell (Mar 16, 2014)

I bought my skimmer last year. Sticker on hull and trailer was 2600 I think the tax tag and title was 3k out the door. Used 2 smoke yama 15 was 600. 3600 total into it. Is it a dream boat? no not even close. With one kid, and another on the way it is a way for me to get on the water and do what I love. Stalk fish in skinny water. I can't Tavel across bays or handle chop. But I do get to fish! One of these days I will be able to get into a dream boat. But till then, I still want to fish.


----------



## Mattcorrell (Mar 16, 2014)

I did forget to say that in no way do I feel unsafe in this boat. I'm 225 and fish on the bow by myself all the time and never had water come over the top of my boat.


----------



## Fisherman5 (Apr 7, 2013)

I think I'm between the salt marsh, skimmer, and custom gheenoe. But the limitations are I already have a 15hp mercury and am not looking to go to slow. Also, I'm not looking for a very tippy boat with 2 people but I also only weigh like 130 so. But given these concerns what are your thoughts?


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Salt marsh 14 Fisherman10.


----------



## spottail1588 (Feb 17, 2013)

Are skimmers hand laid or chopper gun skiffs? I looked @ skimmer when looking for a skiff about a year ago.when owned by brad. But with post of gravel in flotation foam. Hooks in the hull, and brads lack of communication, I wouldn't have payed 500$ . with the internet these days. Bs companies will be called out. I have no clue of construction on the new boat. But when all is said and done wet test and visit every shop where you are looking at their skiffs. I ended up with a salt marsh and am very pleased! No fan boy here ! Just work too hard too waste money!


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

> I think I'm between the salt marsh, skimmer, and custom gheenoe. But the limitations are I already have a 15hp mercury and am not looking to go to slow. Also, I'm not looking for a very tippy boat with 2 people but I also only weigh like 130 so. But given these concerns what are your thoughts?


Because of the carbon/kevlar, the saltmarsh is a good bit lighter than the others and should give you decent speed with the 15.  The narrow beam of an NMZ would work well with the 15 also, but the saltmarsh'll be more stable. I didn't see a weight listed on the new skimmer webpage, but the new max hp is 30. A 15 may not push it fast enough for you.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

A buddy of mine had the IPB version, and it was total garbage. Then my other buddy asked me to go with him to check them out when they became the "Skimmer Skiff". We went and they had two of them in a warehouse, some guy rolled up in a car, acting a bit shady, telling us it was the best skiff in the world, that if we didn't buy one we'd be missing out on the next big thing. The skiffs that we looked over were even more garbage than the IPB version. The "Webbing" was clearly someone grabbing a paint brush and slinging gelcoat all over it. Super thin chopper gun construction, no core anywhere in sight. 

I did see a slightly nicer looking Skimmer Skiff over at Strongarm's shop a few months ago, but it still wasn't up to par. I have seen Maverick's, Ankona's being built. And Hell's Bay has posted their build method's online in the past. I have worked at several boat manufacture's, Cigarette Racing, Renegade Power Boats, Motion Power Boats, just to name a few. I know how a boat should be built. I worked for the only company that was Lloyd'd Register Certified as a Fiberglass Tech in the world. If you do not know what that is, look it up. I am telling you those Skimmer Skiffs (at least the two that I saw in person fresh out of the molds in a shady warehouse) are not safe. They will not handle a beating if the weather turns slightly for the worst.

If the new owner has made some adjustments and improved the build quality, then he needs to do some marketing adjustments and bring that to light. For just like myself, I know there has to be plenty of other people who will never consider this skiff, because of it's past history. If the new owner did make improvements, then I will withhold voicing my opinion on this skiff. And I truly hope it is true, as what they were trying to pass as a skiff was ludicrous. I wish him well in business, as long as he is truly making it seaworthy, as I don't have respect for someone sacrificing safety for income. 

Again, like I said, it's just my opinion. It doesn't mean I am right, or wrong. Base your own opinion by checking out all these skiffs in person. Take a look at all the skiffs in the same price range, and you will see for yourself. You will make your judgement call and everything will make sense to you, no matter what way you choose to go.


----------



## touimet (Mar 11, 2014)

No to beat a dead horse but how is the "core" any different from a gheenoe? When the weather turns I wouldn't trust it any more than a skimmer, its not made for that. As for a guy selling it to the moon and back, no shit haha. 

To me, you know what you're getting. They are not trying to be a Hell's Bay. Its as basic as a skiff that you can get at a realistic price point. I feel safer in a skimmer than a gheenoe period.

For us blue collar folks, we will have a "skimmer-like" skiff until we can follow the herd and one day be a part of the cult of the bigger name boats. 

As for SaltMarsh, it seems like a great little skiff with the Fit and Finish of Ankona behind it. However, you're still looking at at least $10,000 out the door.... for a 14ft boat.... with a 15hp on the back. I couldn't justify it. That's just me.

I hope to see you all out on the water enjoying what all these boats are about. Sometimes it is kind of unsettling to see the sport evolve in to who has the big name boats and bla bla bla. Lets put that aside, to each there own, and ultimately ....tight lines.


----------



## tj14 (Sep 8, 2013)

Per the Skimmer website, tiller model starts at $3200, per SaltMarsh website the SM14 tiller model starts at $3298.  I don't even have to take my flip flops off to figure  the SM14 cost only $98 more.  The 15hp engine, poling platform, trailer, etc. should be pretty much the same for either.  Per SM14 price sheet, 15hp for $2230, trailer $785 and viola you are out the door at $6313 plus tax & reg.  Quite a bit less than 10k.


----------



## Mattcorrell (Mar 16, 2014)

[http://s46.photobucket.com/user/ma2ts/media/imagejpg1_zps8f5685c3.jpg.html[/img][http://s46.photobucket.com/user/ma2ts/media/imagejpg1_zps1abbb257.jpg.html[/img]
I've run this boat hard and still in one piece. Just like any small gheenoe or boat smiliar size you have to be responsible and pay attention to the weather. Your not in a offshore boat. A big boat can go down just as fast as a small one with someone who doesn't know how to run it.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

> Was looking for a cheaper, quality boat and skimmer seems to be the best option. What are your guys reviews on the boat?


There is no such thing. Good chit aint cheap and cheap chit aint good


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

> Per the Skimmer website, tiller model starts at $3200, per SaltMarsh website the SM14 tiller model starts at $3298.  I don't even have to take my flip flops off to figure  the SM14 cost only $98 more.  The 15hp engine, poling platform, trailer, etc. should be pretty much the same for either.  Per SM14 price sheet, 15hp for $2230, trailer $785 and viola you are out the door at $6313 plus tax & reg.  Quite a bit less than 10k.


The 8-10k I mentioned earlier was for all boats with poling platform, grab bar, nav lights, bilge pump, wired for trolling motor, and aluminum trailer. All this is standard with the sandpiper so to compare apples to apples I included these options on all boats. Bare bones Saltmarsh, skimmer, gheenoe, etc. will be cheaper.


----------



## fishboy73 (Oct 22, 2012)

I have to raise the bs flag on paint it black! I'm 6' and weigh 210. I fish on the bow with a full 35 qt engel, trolling motor, deep cycle battery, and my 12 year old daughter. I've never been anywhere close to taking water over the bow! Unless you weigh over 450, or you were fishing in the gulf stream, you're blowing smoke out of your a$$. It's funny how it's always "a buddy has one" when these topics come up. Are they top notch boats? Of course not. They were never billed as such. Like someone mentioned earlier, they are cheap boats to get you out in skinny water, period.


----------



## DAVE_THOMAS (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm raising the flag on p.i.b. also.i purchased a brand new gheenoe nmz and spider cracked the chit out of the gel coat where the ends of the decks meet the sides of the hull from all the flexing.that only took one time blasting through whitewater bay to happen.when I drilled holes in the transom to install a jack plate I found out the transom coring is wood.now I own an early ipb 14 I purchased from Brad and I have had no issues with the boat.i ordered the boat with no gel coat on the interior and you could clearly see the coring and 1708 in the floor.i routinely "bomb" it through whitewater bay and the capes in terrible conditions and have zero spider cracks or damage anywhere.i load the boat down with 3 people and camping gear for 3 day fishing trips and have never had issues with bow flooding when we are all on the bow acting like idiots trying to catch the same fish..is the finish crappy-yes, but the boat only cost 1800 at the time.is it a wet boat - yes In rough water only.is the hull an efficient desigh- don't know but I've seen consistent GPS speeds of 25 mph with my 87 suzuki dt15.


----------



## Mattcorrell (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

Still pretty happy with my OLD IPB 14 also, I understand the new Skimmer Skiffs are even better built. I have had mine a couple years now and it has no spider cracks ect. I have had it fishing in the ocean off Cocoa Beach, the Keys and the Lagoons on a regular baisis. No problems.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks to all the guys that spoke up about this little skimmer skiff. Bobby has really improved the boat. He works with everyone to build them exactly as the customer wants. Bobby has a vast knowldge and understanding of the building processes and has alot of experience doing so. Bobby has another project on the table and has completed a new boat design. Soon, it will be out.

Thanks again to all those that have came out and expressed their opinion about the skimmer skiff.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

They look pretty sharp imo i think im gonna have to find the plant and check them out....... I dont need to spend top dollar on a cadillac skiff to catch fish but it does need to get me home


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Isn't there someone on here who had to cut the cap off a 2014 and rebuild it because it was taking on water and falling apart?


----------



## Brad2048 (Sep 30, 2014)

> Isn't there someone on here who had to cut the cap off a 2014 and rebuild it because it was taking on water and falling apart?


I think I remember reading that too, but it was my understanding that it was the previous builder.. Could be wrong though.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Found it http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1427056023/7#7



> I am currently rebuilding a 2014 IPB 14'. Same hull design as yours just smaller. The design I bought was not structurly sound. Kept getting water intrusion, gelcoat was cracking really bad from the flexing.


----------



## Brad2048 (Sep 30, 2014)

That's a Shipoke hull, different design than the skimmer skiff/previous IPB 14'

Same hull as this:


----------



## Fisherman5 (Apr 7, 2013)

The new skimmers are getting a lot of really good reviews and are looking better than the salt marsh only because of more storage and more options on the skimmer. Also, I'm kind of worried about the hull slap on both the skiffs, any info.


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

> A buddy of mine had the IPB version, and it was total garbage. Then my other buddy asked me to go with him to check them out when they became the "Skimmer Skiff". We went and they had two of them in a warehouse, some guy rolled up in a car, acting a bit shady, telling us it was the best skiff in the world, that if we didn't buy one we'd be missing out on the next big thing. The skiffs that we looked over were even more garbage than the IPB version. The "Webbing" was clearly someone grabbing a paint brush and slinging gelcoat all over it. Super thin chopper gun construction, no core anywhere in sight.
> 
> I did see a slightly nicer looking Skimmer Skiff over at Strongarm's shop a few months ago, but it still wasn't up to par. I have seen Maverick's, Ankona's being built. And Hell's Bay has posted their build method's online in the past. I have worked at several boat manufacture's, Cigarette Racing, Renegade Power Boats, Motion Power Boats, just to name a few. I know how a boat should be built. I worked for the only company that was Lloyd'd Register Certified as a Fiberglass Tech in the world. If you do not know what that is, look it up. I am telling you those Skimmer Skiffs (at least the two that I saw in person fresh out of the molds in a shady warehouse) are not safe. They will not handle a beating if the weather turns slightly for the worst.
> 
> ...


Dude, it is a sub 5k boat/motor/trailer package. Do you realize that is 1/10th the price of a new HB ? lol. That is seriously pocket change for a boat. It isn't meant to be a skiff you show off to your buddies and take trendy pictures of. It is a skiff that you go fish and put it away in the garage next to your other boat....


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

>



Touche. 

I still stand by everything I said about the two specific Skimmer Skiffs my buddy Frank and I looked over when he was in the market for a skiff. As for my other buddy Ryan's taking water over the bow, with all the inconsistencies when they were built by IPB, I'm sure they all had different issues than the next one. Ultimately the skiff will get you out and on fish. You can enjoy yourself and have a good time, as one can on any vessel. I just personally would not spend my money on one. I recommend anyone that is considering one to check out other options no matter what they are, wet test all of them, and make a judgement themselves.


----------



## spottail1588 (Feb 17, 2013)

@ fisherman10 salt marsh will make a skiff any way u want it( pretty much any option you could want). There is a little hull slap when poling into the wind but its also not a technical poling skiff. It does great at getting skinny and is tough as nails.


----------



## Brad2048 (Sep 30, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.343484272507660.1073741833.201494300039992&type=1

Looks like they're trying to move forward with a nicer finished skiff. Can't really tell how quality the finish work is in the photos, but doesn't look too shabby.


----------



## langleydj (Apr 8, 2015)

> Was looking for a cheaper, quality boat and skimmer seems to be the best option. What are your guys reviews on the boat?



Owned mine since Dec. 2014 
I bought my Skimmer Skiff to fish skinny water that I did not want to take my 2310 Action Craft.  

I usually fish with my brother and we are both over 200 lbs.  The boat does not take water over the bow like mentioned on other posts, in fact we have both fished off the bow at the same time without issue.  The boat poles very good and tracks straight not to mention it catches fish.  We pole through 4 inches of water and can scrape though less.  The boat is more stable than expected for a skiff that size and has very little hull slap.  I have a 15 2 smoke and it goes fine but I think a 25 2 stroke would be ideal.  The boat is an exceptional value for what it is, a great basic microskiff.  Probably not a good choice if you are traveling long distances through large bodies of water.  PM me if you want details.


----------



## Brad2048 (Sep 30, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/201494300039992/photos/pcb.369063556616398/369063013283119/?type=1&theater

Check out this most recent build! Awesome looking boat...definitely stepping up.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> https://www.facebook.com/201494300039992/photos/pcb.369063556616398/369063013283119/?type=1&theater
> 
> Check out this most recent build! Awesome looking boat...definitely stepping up.


that actually looks bad ass, the shadowcast sure has some competition these days especially with the fit and finish of these new boats. the market is opening up with these new small skiffs...which is great for the consumer!

wonder how much that one cost....looks like ~$13k.

I also wonder if there's still a hook in the hull?


----------



## Brad2048 (Sep 30, 2014)

> > https://www.facebook.com/201494300039992/photos/pcb.369063556616398/369063013283119/?type=1&theater
> >
> > Check out this most recent build! Awesome looking boat...definitely stepping up.
> 
> ...


It says around $18k for that setup...I would really like to see how nice the new finished cap boats look in person.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > > https://www.facebook.com/201494300039992/photos/pcb.369063556616398/369063013283119/?type=1&theater
> > >
> > > Check out this most recent build! Awesome looking boat...definitely stepping up.
> >
> ...


Well then- I would hesitate to pay $18k for that 

For $18k there are other options including skull island which has billfish boatworks making their hulls.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

$18 thousand? 

HOLY SMOKES


----------



## CLDesigns (Nov 14, 2014)

Yea 18k seems crazy. I have one I got in December and Boat, trailer, rigging, and brand new Mercury 20 Im at about $7500 delivered. To NC I might add. I had Bobby build in a side console and might get the remote steering kit later but like the tiller.


----------



## D. C. Ward (Oct 26, 2015)

I bought one in October and this thing will take a total beating, I weigh 170 pounds and can stand on the bow and it doesn't budge so I don't know what Skimmer You've been on. for less than $10k Fully Rigged out with an aluminum trailer, chart plotter with side scan sonar, poling platform and power tilt and trim I couldn't be more happy with it.


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

that boat is currently for sale, for $18k on facebook


----------

